# 2017 Turbo Levo FSR Comp



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

We just picked up a spankin new FSR Comp in red, wow, she's a beauty!

It's quite a step up from the base model Levo Six Fat hardtail she rode last summer...stolen in SLC 

But the story ends well, we got some insurance money, ponied up some extra cash, and now she's got a real bike.

I love how Specialized includes valves for tubeless and tapes the rims, went up with a floor pump without removing the valves, nice!

GX drivetrain, Guide brakes, Grid Purgatory at both ends, Spec dropper, shop guy swapped seats for a women's Lithia at no addituonal cost.

I swapped grips, pedals, and added a 40mm stem.

I'll post pics from work

Riding Ancient Lakes tomorrow.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice! I hope you both enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

There's irony here, nice ebike


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pics?

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry, got busy at work, I'll post a pic tomorrow..


The FSR Comp is a nice upgrade from the base model Levo 6 fatty hardtaol, it has just the right blend of parts, the Yari is a solid fork pn par with Pike, the GX drivetrain is as good as the first gen X1, the Guides are great brakes, the Spec droppets is one pf my favs, even the wheels are an improvement from loose bearings to cartridge bearings.

The color is gogeous, a deep cherry metallic, you can see into the paint, it glitters in the sun.

But the best part is seeing my bride cruising through the Sage, grinning 

Oh, and for those who aren't sure about paying extra for FS, I gotta say, it's a no brainer, the suspension is worth the $$


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

cool, love mine comp black with lyrik dual position 160mm!!

Singletrail-Rider Photo Album - Pinkbike


----------

